# Does iui work



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

For low sperm count as I'm just wondering could me and my partner get this done before going for icsi??


----------



## Urbanista (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Mzmaary23

The clinic advised us that hubby with count under 1m with over 95% abnormal forms wasn't ever really going to work. Especially for iui. In fact one clinic was so rude when we even suggested it it really upset us both  

So, I guess ask your clinic, and you can always ask for a second opinion. But, as I understand it for IUi the higher and better quality the better.......but you only ever need 1!  

Good luck!


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I think icsi would be a better option for you, I think iui is more use when it's unexplained infertility or using donor sperm. I may be wrong though and if you can get a few goes on the nhs while waiting for icsi then it's worth a go x


----------

